# Ground Breaker #1 2008



## Vlad Tepes (Sep 4, 2008)

This is our first try at building one of these guys. Here is the ink for him.

http://vladtepeshalloweenprojects.blogspot.com/2008/09/ground-breaker-1-2008.html


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Nice job. Looks great!


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

nice work, very cool!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Good job!! Is this a mask? I relaly like the way it looks.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

looks night of the living dead good


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

I immediately thought Night of the Living Dead too when I saw it. Very nice. Is it a mask?


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

looks very cool


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Nice work


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

SWEET! Very Romero.


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Very Cool!


----------



## Vlad Tepes (Sep 4, 2008)

Yes, his head is a mask, I had bought that one at Party America last year, and didn't do any thing with it. We have another one that is a little bit different that will be our 2nd Ground Breaker. He will be posted once he is done.


----------



## samhayne (Jul 3, 2008)

great work!


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Looks good!


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

great looking zombie, he looks hungry...


----------



## Vlad Tepes (Sep 4, 2008)

Brewster Yard Haunt, what a great thing you have going on back east. We to are asking for food donations this year for our garage haunt. I really enjoyed your website. Good luck with this years Haunting.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

very cool!


----------

